
A Cassandra database local backup/restore tool - chienfuchen32
https://github.com/chienfuchen32/cassandra_local_clone
======
chienfuchen32
Recently I have tried many open source tool for Cassandra database backup and
learned a lot from them. Hope this script could help :D

